# A few of my kitties



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Lincoln--









Josephine--









Lincoln--









Gracie--









Nikita--


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

beautiful eyes...all you need is a set of blue ones in there


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They do all have gorgeous eyes. I can't believe the shade of green of Nikita's eyes! The last two photos aren't showing for me.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh ...... SOOOOOOOO gorgeous!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. I don't know what's going on with the 2 blanks. I don't remember putting any others up. Ha. 

I got out my camera today and took their pics. I was ecstatic to get some great ones of Nikita since she's so rarely cooperative with holding still and with the black it's hard to get details. But they were all having so much fun enjoying the sunny kitchen that I had to snap them. 

Zerafian, I never thought about it but you're right, no blue eyes. I get plenty of those with foster babies tho. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

They're all gorgeous, but I'm really taken with Nikita. I've always wanted a black cat with green eyes.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful! All of them are gorgeous. Great pictures too.


----------



## spidermilk (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful cats, beautiful photos! My favorite is Gracie... or maybe Lincoln!!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

They are so pretty. I can't get over Nikita's eyes. They are stunning.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

spidermilk said:


> Beautiful cats, beautiful photos! My favorite is Gracie... or maybe Lincoln!!


Lol they all have their good & bad moments. Miss Nikita is one of my bullies who picks on another of my kitties. I have to keep them separated. 

Nikita has gorgeous eyes. They didn't start going that sparkly green till probably around the 1 year mark. Before that I'd have said they were hazel. So just in the last 4 months have they changed into what they are now. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

And the other three!

Lily--








Athena--








Dickens--









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

So which one is the special challenged guy that everyone loves?


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

That would be Dickens. Lol. He's too darn adorable with the way he is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Gorgeous kitties! They look like professional shots.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I hope so! I do it on the side as a separate income! Ha. But thank you. It's always easier to just grab the iPhone and snap than it is to grab my DSLR but sometimes they're just too cute to not!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

What is the background on Gracie's pic?


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

They're all beauties  and those are great pics of them too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Such beautiful kitties!! Very photogenic too. Love the green eyes.

Mylita


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> What is the background on Gracie's pic?


She's on the counter in front of the window. It's a different color because we have sun screens on the windows and there's also a fence just outside so it gives it that pink look. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChelseaAnibelle (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh, they're all gorgeous!


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Amazing photography and stunning subjects!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Some iPhone pics from this morning. 

Athena (rolling around in the warm spot that I left in bed)--








Lincoln's big ol' pawsie (to go with his big ol' body!)--








Little Dickens (Our adorable, mentally challenged lil guy.)--









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

